# **** bait



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

does any one have a good way to cheach cooon

one came and ate all my ducks. and babby pheasant


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

well r u using a foot trap cage trap or r u hunting them?
if ur hunting them then use a H.S **** squaller call if ur trappin use meats or my favorite a slab of honeycomb


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

live traps


----------

